

Ripcode, Server Side Flash for iPhone and iPad - gursikh
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/ripcode_brings_streaming_flash_video_to_iphone_ipa.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+readwriteweb+(ReadWriteWeb)

======
mike-cardwell
I followed that article to <http://www.ripcode.com/news/newsRelease.php?id=42>
and the page looks completely corrupt and messed up in Firefox on my Mac.

If they can't even generate good html, why should I believe they can handle
transcoding flash?

